# Benefit Crescent row perfumes?



## paige2727 (Apr 7, 2010)

Anyone tried these???


----------



## paige2727 (Apr 26, 2010)

Anyone!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Lol


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 26, 2010)

i've only tried the testers, they did not last too long but i liked them enough


----------



## katelyn0 (Jun 14, 2010)

I like the "Gina" one. Considering picking it up today actually when I head on over to shoppers. I read some reviews on MUA, and many said that they ended up getting sick of the smell and that they don't last long. We'll see lol


----------



## coppertone (Jun 20, 2010)

I really wanted to like them but I felt like the scent didn't last long.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coppertone* 

 
_I really wanted to like them but I felt like the scent didn't last long._

 
This!

Too bad because I really liked Laugh With Me LeeLee (I like all of them, esp the names)


----------



## Perfumesheep (Sep 19, 2010)

I trid them all at the counter and then again when I got the crescent row sample pack..I didn't think there was even one that smelled original or even the least bit interesting. They all disappeared quickly too. thumbs down!


----------



## raynebeau2 (Sep 26, 2010)

i have the samples but don't care much for them


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 26, 2010)

I think they all smelled bad.


----------



## mtrimier (Sep 26, 2010)

I had the Crescent Row sampler from Sephora and it was ok. I have a bottle of Laugh with me Lee Lee and again, just ok. There is nothing distinctive or interesting about the fragrances. I'll grab Lee Lee if I just can't decide on anything that day and want something weak compared to my other fragrances.

They tend to be on the fruity/light floral side to me, so it's not something I gravitate to usually. On me they last 3-4 hours and by the end of the day are an almost non-existant hint of wearing anything. 

Fun for a lark, though.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Sep 28, 2010)

I got the sample pack and was sorta disappointed. I love benefit's maybe baby and b-spot so I had high hopes for these.  They were just okay, nothing special. I felt like I've smelled similar scents.


----------



## smeegal9 (Sep 28, 2010)

I love the carmello one!


----------



## Mercurial (Sep 29, 2010)

I got caught by a very enthusiastic SA who sprayed me with a strong vanilla perfume when the range was launched (maybe Something about Sofia?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Normally I quite like vanilla scents however this was very overpowering and sickly, however it did last pretty much all day so good thing if you like this scent!


----------



## tinfoiltrees (Nov 22, 2010)

I love the "gina" one but they don't last longer than a few hours...


----------

